# 8. Harzer Mountainbike Event!



## chris29 (16. April 2007)

Hallo!
Das Harzer MTB- Event findet in diesem Jahr am 19. und 20. Mai in Altenau/Harz.
Es gibt auch einige Neuerungen.
1. Am Samstag findet auch ein Cross- Country- Lizenzrennen in fogenden Klassen statt:
Junioren, Juniorinnen, Elite A/B/C, Frauen, Senioren und Seniorinnen.
2.
Das CC- Rennen am Samstag und der Marathon am Sonntag werden von einem neuen Hauptsponsor unterstzützt und zwar der Fa. Stevens aus Hamburg ( www.stevens-bikes.de )
Der Kids- Jugend und Schülercup von der Voksbank im Harz e.G.
Ansonsten sind die Wettkampfstrecken wie im letzten Jahr, wir wollten zwar einige Trailstücke mit einfügen, durch Kyrill ist das aber in diesem Jahr nicht möglich.
Die Bike- Waschstation wird dieses Jahr von der Feuerwehr Altenau mit "richtigen" Schläuchen ausgestattet, sorry nochmal für letztes Jahr...

So, dass wärs erstmal, wietere Infos einfach unten auf den Links in der Sig. klicken.
Wir hoffen das Ihr unser Event wieder tatkräftig mit eurer Teilnahme unterstützt.

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## Harzer Limbo (19. April 2007)

Hi Christian,

gibt es schon einen Termin für eine Besichtigungsrunde?

Gruß Limbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel-m (19. April 2007)

Hallo an alle!

die für den 28.04.2007 angesetzte streckenbesichtigung müßen wir leider auf den 1. mai verlegen!!
am 28. ist auf weiten teilen unserer wetkampfstrecke eine nordic walking veranstaltung!
ABFAHRT! ist wie immer 10.00uhr an der tourist information in altenau.

mfg axel


----------



## Leinetiger (20. April 2007)

Das finde ich sehr gut, das es auf den 1. Mai verschoben wird!!!!

Wird auch die CC Strecke besichtigt?


----------



## Peter88 (21. April 2007)

Bin beim XC und MA am start.
Kann mir wer einen günstigen Zeltplatz in der nähe des Veranstaltungsortes verraten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## nobby nick (21. April 2007)

Moin, 

es gibt in Altenau direkt am Ortseingang und an der Oker einen Zeltplatz. Bis zum Start ca. 2 km.

Marco


----------



## Bergabschieber (21. April 2007)

Hallo Christian,

wundere mich ein bisschen, dass die Runde auch in diesem Jahr mit 908 hm ausgewiesen wird, da diese Angabe im letzten Jahr auf ca. 700 hm korregiert wurde. Und die Runde soll ja dieselbe geblieben sein. Hatte hierzu vor ca. 4 Wochen auch schon mal eine Mail an die Mountainbikefreunde geschickt; allerdings (leider) ohne Reaktion. http://si7.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


Gruß vom Bergabschieber, der vermutlich die 70 km fun fahren wird.


----------



## axel-m (21. April 2007)

hallo

wir können natürlich die xc strecke mit besichtigen!!
endweder alle zusammen oder wir teilen uns auf!
christian wird auch mit dabei sein und somit sind wir 2 guides!

mfg axel


----------



## chubika (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

nach letztjaehriger Enthaltsamkeit plant der Frosch mal wieder eine Teilnahme.
War bis jetzt immer richtig gut bei Euch, wenn auch die Anfahrt ueber einen eingeschneiten Harz manchmal nicht gerade sehr einladend war. ;-)
Endlich mal wieder ein paar alte Bekannte treffen.  

btw: Hoffentlich gibt es schoenes Wetter, weil Bikedusche mit C-Rohr kommt mir nicht in die Tuete.

Ciao
Der Frosch - ansonsten wenig wasserscheu
C.


----------



## axel-m (21. April 2007)

hallo frosch

wir haben extra gutes wetter für dich bestellt )
spass beiseite!! wir sind glaube ich mal wieder drann mit warm und sonne
hoffe wir sehen uns bei einer der besichtigungen!!

mfg axel


----------



## chris29 (23. April 2007)

Bergabschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> wundere mich ein bisschen, dass die Runde auch in diesem Jahr mit 908 hm ausgewiesen wird, da diese Angabe im letzten Jahr auf ca. 700 hm korregiert wurde. Und die Runde soll ja dieselbe geblieben sein. Hatte hierzu vor ca. 4 Wochen auch schon mal eine Mail an die Mountainbikefreunde geschickt; allerdings (leider) ohne Reaktion. http://si7.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Die Runden sind in der Ausschreibung und auf unserer HP mit 756 Hm / Runde ausgewiesen. In meiner Sig. hatte ich es geändert, funzt aber irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel-m (7. Mai 2007)

hallo leute

nicht vergessen!!
am 12.05. ist wieder streckenbesichtigung!!
treffen ist ca.9.45 und abfahrt ist 10.00uhr an der touristinfo
in altenau !!

mfg axel


----------



## Bergabschieber (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand, ob die Strecke für den Marathon jetzt schon ausgeschildert ist? Ich kann leider auch zur 2. Streckenbesichtigung nicht und überlege, ob ich die 35 km- Schleife vorher mal alleine abfahre.

Gruß aus Goslar


----------



## axel-m (7. Mai 2007)

hallo du schieber und die anderen 

die strecke ist erst ab freitag den 18.05.07 ausgeschildert!
am 17.05.07 ist noch eine besichtigung!
für alle die nicht können kann ich auch ein bitmap der streckenkarte schicken
und ihr fahrt sie alleine ab!
oder ihr lasst euch überraschen 

mfg axel


----------



## Peter88 (8. Mai 2007)

Bin auf jeden fall dabei.

Kann den schon wer was zur strecke sagen?
Viel Autobahn?
Was meint ihr ist schneller Starrgabel oder Federgabel?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## scotty33 (8. Mai 2007)

axel-m schrieb:


> hallo du schieber und die anderen
> 
> die strecke ist erst ab freitag den 18.05.07 ausgeschildert!
> am 17.05.07 ist noch eine besichtigung!
> ...


Wann ist denn am 17.05. die Besichtigung und von wo aus startet sie.


Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/    Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## axel-m (9. Mai 2007)

hallo stefan

die streckenbesichtigungen starten immer um 10.00uhr an der 
touristinformation in altenau an der hüttenstraße!!
also etwas vorher da sein dann brauchen die anderen nicht warten  

dann bis dahin
mfg axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (9. Mai 2007)

axel-m schrieb:


> hallo stefan
> 
> die streckenbesichtigungen starten immer um 10.00uhr an der
> touristinformation in altenau an der hüttenstraße!!
> ...


Jo klasse und danke.


Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/    Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## flyingscot (11. Mai 2007)

axel-m schrieb:


> hallo du schieber und die anderen
> für alle die nicht können kann ich auch ein bitmap der streckenkarte schicken
> und ihr fahrt sie alleine ab!
> mfg axel



Das wäre perfekt... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich am 17.5. da sein kann.

CU Immo!


----------



## mucho (13. Mai 2007)

hallo!

ich fahre vllt auch den 35km marathon...
ich wollte nur mal fragen, wie die strecke sich fahren lässt...
viel "downhill"? viel trail? oder doch eher forstautobahn?

gruß mucho


----------



## axel-m (16. Mai 2007)

hallo 

bis km 20 ist fast nur forststraße und die zweite hälfte wechseln
sich singletrails, wege und forststraße ab!!

mfg axel


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Mai 2007)

WIe sieht es eigentlich samstag beim cc aus?
in der herren lizenz klasse haben sich ja sehr wenig fahrer gemeldet. wird das lizenz und hobby rennen evtl zusammen gestartet?


----------



## Wischlappen (20. Mai 2007)

Paar Fotos, sorry für die Qualität, fahre halt lieber selber als zu fotografieren


----------



## Wischlappen (20. Mai 2007)

Hier nur in der zweiten Position, aber mit dieser Veranstaltung ganz weit vorn!
Glückwunsch ihm und den MTB-Freunden zu einem Top-Event hier im Oberharz


----------



## Wischlappen (20. Mai 2007)

Sind nicht doll! Wer bessere Aufnahmen sucht, sollte mal bei den Profis vorbeischauen, wenn sie denn nicht wieder Probleme mit ihrer Speicherkarte hatten


----------



## Peter88 (21. Mai 2007)

JA, ein super tolles event!
Nur die Zeitnahme war bescheiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## chubika (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke fuer die tollen Fotos.  
Frosch ist auch richtig gut mit dabei. 


btw. Wer hat eigentlich die Profifotos gemacht?

tia

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

auf unsere Webseite gibt es aktuell Bilder vom Event Samstag und Sonntag ! Rennbericht kommt heute Abend online.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Holiday (21. Mai 2007)

Moin !

War ein super Event - super Orga !!!  
War ein super Marathon zum Sasion-einlauf  

Sagt mal, wie viel Höhenmeter habt ihr bei euer Auswertung ? ...bin nicht auf die 700hm pro runde gekommen, vielleicht hat mein Hac auch gesponnen  

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Mai 2007)

ich hatte ca. 500


----------



## Näthinator (21. Mai 2007)

Rennbericht ist nun auch online ^^


----------



## flyingscot (22. Mai 2007)

Holiday schrieb:


> Moin !
> Sagt mal, wie viel Höhenmeter habt ihr bei euer Auswertung ? ...bin nicht auf die 700hm pro runde gekommen, vielleicht hat mein Hac auch gesponnen



Meine Uhr hat mir 1220hm insgesamt, also 610hm pro Runde angezeigt...


----------



## ghostbikersback (22. Mai 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Meine Uhr hat mir 1220hm insgesamt, also 610hm pro Runde angezeigt...



ich hatte mit HAC ebenfalls nur 1160m für 70km = 580m pro runde. hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht...


----------



## Holiday (22. Mai 2007)

hi,
ja, ich hatte auch so knapp 1200hm / 68km, hat wirklich spass gemacht.
wann kann man denn mal mit bildern rechnen, wurden ja eine menge gemacht


----------

